# Laws around stopping at the roadside in France



## usedtobefaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi,

I'm a newbie to motor homing and I'm thinking of renting a MH for a few days in July and touring round the French Alps.

What are the laws around stopping at the roadside overnight ? My preference would be to use an Aire but this might not be an option.

Thanks
Paul


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

You will not have a problem overnighting in France. Just obey a few simple rules. Don't block peoples views, ask for permission if you are near a house, don't make a mess. Generally just use common sense. 

I would be surprised if you can't find Aires where you are. They are very widespread, Alan.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Alan's right - the French seem to do this better than we do. Although there are a huge number of aires, sometimes they are full when the French arrive, so they will just park somewhere else. You can generally park near to the town hall or the gendarmarie. You have to think what time you're going to leave in the morning, though. You might not be too popular if you stay in an unofficial place for most of the daytime. Try to make it as short an overnight stop as possible.

And watch out for signs that precluded Camping Cars. There are some places where it's strictly forbidden.

Gerald


----------



## spartacus (Jul 10, 2008)

I was in the Jura and Alps region last July following the Tour de France and used a combination of lay-byes, car parks and aires with no problems. You will spot plenty of French vans doing this, the attitude over there is totally different to here in the UK. Providing you follow the few protocols outlined by erneboy you'll be find it an enjoyable and liberating way of motorhoming!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

What Alan and Gerald said, but be careful of car parks in case you wake up in the morning surrounded by a street market!

We have seen unfortunate motorhomers trapped until mid afternoon. 8O 

Dave


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*parking in France*

As far as I am aware - and I have toured France considerably in the last 10 years - unless it says Camping Cars Interdit*, then you can park there.

There is a difference between parking and camping. Do not get your chairs out if you're parking, this is considered camping.

We have stopped in many village car parks without any problems, and usually without charge.

Aires are a better choice, as there is usually another 'van around for a bit of security, and you have the facilities.

Enjoy France, we love it.

Rosemary*


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

As said above, there are few, if any, problems - if you don't block the view or the road you are normally OK, there are many parking places or picnic places where there is no problem.

There are also thousands of aires which can be deserted (although in high summer in tourist areas they can also be very full).

Just keep an eye out for signs saying "Camping Car interdit" or similar.

It is also common sense to just have a look around the area - is it neat and tidy, is it near an industrial site, does it look and "feel" right, are you totally isolated and so on........

I would not have liked to stay e.g. close to the former refugee site at Sangatte - not because I distrust or dislike them but simply due to the large number of stowaways that have been found on vehicles going back to the UK and the risk that if they ARE found, the vehicle can be confiscated (which seems Draconian!).  

Enjoy France - it is MUCH more welcoming to MH than the UK or Spain from our experience..... :? 

Dave


----------



## stevee4 (Oct 12, 2007)

*alps*

Hi there we travelled around the French Swiss border, watching the Tour de France. That is probably their busiest time with hundreds of MHs flooding in. 
We found many aires available with no probs. Failing that we did stay on a couple of car parks that are dotted around for the walkers/ climbers. One so high we had to have the heating on. 
Be ready tho you will need lots of oooooos and arrrrrrs. The scenery is assume. 
O and just practice your width driving as you will be driving small mountainous roads with drops one side and craggy edges the other.

Oh one final thing fill up on the water when your up there .... it is the best!! tasting.

Steve


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Not really off topic? :roll:

Have a look at the recent thread about Autoroute 2010.

Download an Autoroute map with all the aires, campsites, camperstops etc., shown as pushpins, then you will have no problems. (_Several members have posted such map files - probably in the downloads section_.)

To do a belt and braces job, get a GPS dongle so you can find them - it's all in the thread >> here <<

It's also a brilliant way of navigating to and from anywhere.

Dave


----------



## usedtobefaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your reply's and advice. It certainately looks like the French have a different perspective to the NIMBY view of many in the UK - I half expected this.

What a great community also with so many replies so quickly.

Cheers
Paul


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

usedtobefaster said:


> . . . I'm a newbie to motor homing and I'm thinking of renting a MH for a few days in July and touring round the French Alps


 . . you 'ain't going to see much [except driving] in just a few days !


----------



## usedtobefaster (Nov 21, 2010)

It wasn't right for me to say "touring" more flexible accommodation for a few days.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

In May this year we parked in a lovely picturesque spot in a small riverside town on the River Lot in the south of France. We only intended stopping for a few hours in order to take the scooter off and explore a nearby hill top village. When we stopped we parked right in the corner next to a boules court which was empty in the corner of the square with the backend of the van hanging right over the river. Out of the way I thought.

We had some lunch by the river and scooted off to look at the hill top village.

On our return some time later the empty square was packed with cars and people and the boules court hosting what appeared to be a huge tournament!

The van was completely hemmed in. Nobody gave us a second glance except when to be friendly and say hello. We weren't going anywhere.

We just watched the competition, got the wine and beer out and spent the night.

Brilliant. Park where you like but dont always expect a speedy getaway!


----------

